
The Science of Shopping: Here is what retailers know about you. - makimaki
http://www.economist.com/science/displaystory.cfm?story_id=12792420
======
zby
I hate this framing: supermarkets are using black magic to trick me into
buying things that I don't need. For me it is the other way around - they
arrange the goods so that with minimal effort I can buy lots of stuff and I
don't need to go shopping for a long time. Shopping is an effort for me - they
make my work easy and efficient.

